# My first proper planted tank



## jayp (7 May 2016)

Ive managed to take a few pretty rubbish pics of my tank ...

Tank 60x 40x40 ...  from Amazon only £45.oo 
Heater ...nano something (old one)
filter   Dennerle Corner
Lights 2 LED 

Substrate 
Garden soil topped with playsand
River stones from my pond
Redmoor root

Plants
Fissedens
Urticularia...emmersed
Riccia...emmersed
Lillaeopsis Brassilensis
Juncus Repens
Riccardia Cham
Pellia mono
Hydoco  Japan
anubis minima
Eleocharis parvula
Microsorum trident
Buce kedang purple
Buce arrogant blue 

15 Ember tetras
10 Micro rasbora ...spotted
2 Blue neon rasbora
1 hillstream loach
2 Choc Gourami
Ramshorns
25 Red Crystal shrimp
Few cherries 

Its lowest tech possible as am skint !!! 
I weekly waterchange 50% clean rainwater 
Fed daily with anything scooped out of my pond 


Its been running about 3 months now, plants doing well , especially Fissedens , slow but ok 
No algae ....so far

Spent 6 months reading stuff on here and admiring some epic tanks


----------



## BBogdan (7 May 2016)

Nice tank , looks so natural!

P.S. If this was my tank , I would change that big oval rock from the left side with something smaller , maybe two or three smaller ones instead of this bigger one...it will look much better , and you would have a better sense of scale


----------



## jayp (7 May 2016)

BBogdan said:


> Nice tank , looks so natural!
> 
> P.S. If this was my tank , I would change that big oval rock from the left side with something smaller , maybe two or three smaller ones instead of this bigger one...it will look much better , and you would have a better sense of scale





Thank you ...yes you are right , wasnt sure if to put another root over it or change it ...I may put the big one right at the back left corner to build height a bit more under the roots .


----------



## Aqua360 (8 May 2016)

Sweet tank, I hear you on the money side lol; this hobby drains my wallet fast


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 May 2016)

Great scape...., I'm usually not a big fan of rounded stones, but it works for this scape


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 May 2016)

Really nice natural scape


----------



## rebel (8 May 2016)

Wow very natural indeed! very nice.


----------



## Gee (13 Jun 2016)

Hi I know is been a while already you guys talk about this.. do you have an update of your tank! How's your aquarium doing! Did you grow more plants!


----------

